# Cooper tires



## zman300 (Nov 30, 2009)

Looking at the Cooper Discoverer ATR.
Anyone have these, how do you like them.
Thanks


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*atrs*

i have them on my 2500hd they have great traction on snow ,wet pavement ,not much noise going down the road .:salute:


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Have sold alot at work they dont wear that well we stopped recomending them. If u want a winter only tire the cooper ms are great but wear quick. But a great snow only tire. We have been selling a ton of hankook dynapro rf10 good all around tire.


----------



## SD Cookman (Jun 5, 2009)

I will never buy coopers again
14 months 24k miles and they are gone. I rotate every 6k miles. they are perfectly worn, not out of round, not chopped, just plain old worn out
As someone else said, you get what you pay for.....I think i paid $750-$800 or so
285-75-16 Load D
2004 Silverado 2500HD Crew 4x4

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=105721


----------



## zman300 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.
I've heard they have good traction in snow. 
My Brother-inlaw loves them on his F250, but he doesn't plow. That's why I ask here.
But only 24k miles, that's not good.
The guy at the store said I should get 40k good miles out of them. hmmm
What to do.


----------



## SD Cookman (Jun 5, 2009)

zman300;1077415 said:


> The guy at the store said I should get 40k good miles out of them. hmmm
> What to do.


If the salesman says so....put it in writing to 40k....


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

The ATR's wear way too quickly. If you really like cooper tires, you'll get a lot more wear out of a Cooper ST. Cooper tires ride nice and good traction, but it seems cooper tires have always accomplished that with softer tread and tire compounds. And before anybody bashes me for my OPINION, I was in the retail tire sale business and ran an auto shop for a reasonable number of years. Just sharing what i've seen, dont want to start a war lol.


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

I just put a set of Kumho on my mountainer... They excllent in the snow and have good deep agressive tread... Not bad on the hghway either...

gb


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Cooper atrs have worn fast in my experience. I Put on a set of Cooper STs last November and 20,000 miles later they are still probably 2/3 tread theve been great tires in the snow, mud and on the highway.


----------



## zman300 (Nov 30, 2009)

ST's, I like the tread pattern.
Will take a look at them.
Thanks guys


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I run the Cooper M+S E-range Great traction. They do wear fast. I just replace them. I keep going back to the same guy so he gives me a good deal. I replace them every two years, getting about 25-30,000 on them. They still have some tread left, ok for driving but I would not plow on them. To me, replacing tires is just a part of plowing. I would rather spend the money on tires in the fall then pay for a wrecker to winch me out in the middle of a storm. I have seen some scary tires on plow trucks. It just not an area where I will skimp at all.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i cant get more then 20k out of any of my summer tires(had a few diff brands..ect)...but thats just how i drive. i'm a cooper fanboy an thats all i buy. love there traction. i run M&S studded for winter and and my last summer tires were Cooper Zeon LTZ..i was very happy with them.


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

best tires ever and for under 100 bucks you cannot beat them. I **** you not i have them on my F150 and wifes rav4 and man they never stop grabbing. The F150 has 37k on these tires and they are a snow tire i leave them on all year. Try them and be amased...

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0oG7haHj....jsp?tireMake=Firestone&tireModel=Winterforce


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

i run ATR's on the duramax and i love them for plowing. the dealers here tell you they are a 40k mile tire but NOT in the load range E. i rotate them every 5k miles. will buy them again.


----------

